# In Meat Thermometers



## danbono (Jul 27, 2018)

HI All I'm looking for a good meat thermometer to put in an oven or a smoker.
I would love to just open the smoker or oven and se what temp my meat is.
THanks Dan


----------



## kruizer (Jul 27, 2018)

I use the iDevices Kitchen Thermometer. It is a blue tooth device that connects to an app on you cell phone or tablet.


----------



## rjob (Jul 27, 2018)

We use ThermoWorks TW8060 has one probe for meat one for cooker. Have several products from them. Very satisfied, but pricey. Purchased most items on sale. TW8060 is not wireless several newer models are .


----------



## ristau5741 (Jul 27, 2018)

I use an Ivation wireless BBQ thermometer, dual probe, ran me like 60 bucks back when I got it new. works well.
doesn't have the fancy bluetooth and app, but it does work remote with a hand held unit. Only wish, that it had a clock on it.

just looked, boy prices have come down, I may just get me another for my other smoker.


----------



## dr k (Jul 27, 2018)

I did a thread in this Meat Thermometers forum titled Soraken. I got it on Amazon. It's been flawless and never yet have lost a connection.


----------



## PAS (Jul 27, 2018)

Theropro is a sponsor and offers a discount.  Scroll down to thermometers and read about it.


----------



## danbono (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi All I do have 2 Mavericks. What I'm looking for is a them that goes into the meat, and stays there while cooking.
Thanks Dan


----------



## PAS (Jul 28, 2018)

Plug one into the meat.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 28, 2018)

I use the ThermoPro TP08. I have had zero complaints so far. Dual probes and is right on the money accurate.

George


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2018)

I have a gazilion therms & the one I use the most is the Thermoworks Smoke.
It's a real industrial strength, deadly accurate therm, but they do cost $100 & only have 2 probes.
Al


----------



## danbono (Jul 28, 2018)

PAS said:


> Plug one into the meat.


Hi I'm looking for a thermometer I can stick into the meat while it is cooking.
Dan


----------



## Braz (Jul 28, 2018)

danbono said:


> Hi I'm looking for a thermometer I can stick into the meat while it is cooking.
> Dan


I think we are going in circles here. Plenty of people have already given you recommendations for thermometers that will measure your meat internal temp. The Maverick thermometer you already have has two probes, right? Put one of the probes into the meat while you are cooking and read the temp right on your maverick. You can use the other probe to read the pit temp.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 28, 2018)

Another vote for the ThermoWorks Smoke for a dual probe therm.
And a vote for the Lavatools Javelin handheld digital instant read.
And quickly getting attached to the Thermpro TP-17, which is a dual probe meat therm.
Everything else stays in the drawer.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 28, 2018)

OXO "Good Grips" has a "leave in" meat thermometer for like $15. They are pretty easy to find. I've got a couple old ones in my drawer. They are all metal with a glass face. One is by Tru-Temp.


----------



## danbono (Jul 29, 2018)

Braz said:


> I think we are going in circles here. Plenty of people have already given you recommendations for thermometers that will measure your meat internal temp. The Maverick thermometer you already have has two probes, right? Put one of the probes into the meat while you are cooking and read the temp right on your maverick. You can use the other probe to read the pit temp.



HI I was thinking I need the thermometer more for my rotisserie cooks.
Thanks Dan


----------

